# 2008 Nissan Maxima



## lipkakeith (Oct 3, 2019)

So I have a 2008 Nissan Maxima 3.5liter SE. When I get up to about 55 mph the steering wheel and car start shaking really bad. I just balanced the wheels. Can anybody tell me what's wrong?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First make sure the rear wheels are also balanced. Your situation can be caused by heavily worn suspension bushings, tie-rod ends, ball joints and steering rack.


----------



## lipkakeith (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

